# Another Garmin Question



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Does anyone have the Garmin with panoptix and a minnkota terrova? Can you attach the panoptix transducer to the terrova?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Following

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

https://www.cornfieldcrappiegear.com/product-page/panoptix-trolling-motor-mount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I don’t have that mount, just passing the info on since I knew about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks


----------

